# The Ugly Bloke - An Adult Joke



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

An ugly bloke walks into his local pub with a big grin on his face. 
"What are you so happy about?" asks the barman. 
"Well I'll tell you," replies the ugly bloke, "you know I live by the
railway, well on my way home last night I noticed a young woman tied to
the tracks, like in the movies. I, of course, went and cut her free and took
her back to my place. Anyway, to cut a long story short, I scored big
time! We made love all night, all over the house. We did everything, me on top, sometimes, her on top!" "Fantastic," exclaimed the barman, "you lucky sod. Was she pretty?" 
"I dunno, I never found her head." 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

luv it


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Male humour*

Gotta admit it made me laugh...BUT...its a bit laddish (you should know better at your age !)


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

How did you know i went to the pub Jim


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Ooof :lol: 

Definition of Necrophillia? The unresistable urge to crack open a cold one....

Karl


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Male humour*



smithies said:


> Gotta admit it made me laugh...BUT...its a bit laddish (you should know better at your age !)


I know, I know,


----------

